# Aus der Natur "gestohlene" Pflanzen im Schwimmteich



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

*Aus der Natur "gestohlene" Pflanzen im Schwimmteic*

Wie hier vielleicht schon einige mitbekommen haben sind wir noch immer in der Planung unseres Schwimmteiches

Wir haben in der Nähe einen Baggersee, aus dem nach wie vor abgebaut wird. Kürzlich waren wir dort baden (am Sonntag natürlich) und haben festgestellt, das dieser eine exzellente Wasserqualität aufweist. Dass dort wo nicht abgebaut wird eine üppige Ufer und Unterwasserflora gedeiht. (Vorwiegend __ Binsen, __ Seggen und Tannenwedel) Da hab ich mir gedacht da könnte man glatt einige Euro sparen wenn man da einige Pflänzchen mitnähme.

Das Substrat auf dem das alles wächst sieht auch sehr gut aus. Ich könnte doch mit dem Betreiber des Abbaus reden ob er mir nicht ein paar Tonnen von genau der Stelle abschaufeln könnte.

Was haltet ihr von dieser Idee? Welche Vor und Nachteile kann ich erwarten?


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

*Grunsätzlich*

Hallo Franz,

mich erstaunt es doch immer wieder,daß sich Leute mit "strafbaren" Handlungen Pflanzen beschaffen. Weisst du eigentlich ,daß dies unter Strafe steht ? Bis zu 500 Euro kannste blechen, wenn du diese klaust und dabei erwischt wirst! Nur mal so am Rande ..... mit dem Pächter reden iss eine andere Sache   .... und wer sich einen Schwimmteich bauen will, der hat doch auch bestimmt ein wenig "Kleingeld" für die Pflanzen , oder ?

Ich denke, von Bekannten "tauschen" oder denen ein paar Euro in die Hand drücken, hier im Flohmarkt mal kurz was aufgeben wäre sicherlich effektiver und vor allen Dingen "straffreier" ....

Solltest du dich allerdings von diesen Argumenten ned überzeugen lassen, kannst auf folgende Risiken besonders aufpassen:

1.Beim Einsetzen die Pflanzen immer vom Substrat entfernen .... man weiss nie, was man sich da einfangen kann.

2.Die Wassermenge an einem Baggersee ist wohl oder übel eine andere als an deinem Schwimmteich. Von daher kann unter Umständen eine kleinere Menge an Pflanzen und Substrat anders wirken als dort.

Vorteile wie gesagt kann ich daraus so nicht erkennen. Sicehrlich wäre es gut, direkt Pflanzen einzusetzen, die schon angewachsen sind, keine Frage, ob diese in Verbindung mit deinem Schwimmteich passen und gedeihen ist eine andere Sache.

Ganz zu schweigen von dem "Substrat" (was iss es denn ? Sand ? Kies?), was du dir baggern willst ... auch ein Problem/Risiko wie es wirkt, wenn die Wassermasse kleiner ist.

So, "ungeduldiger" Franz .... sind wir mal auf weitere Ausführungen gespannt .... die sicher kommen werden ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2003)

Also wie ich sehe muss ich hier etwas richtig stellen: Ich habe eigentlich nicht vorgehabt die Pflanzen dem Besitzer zu entwenden sondern nur der "Natur". Ich hätte dem Betreiber ein Menge Schotter abgekauft und im Gegenzug dafür nach den Pflanzen gefragt.

Das substrat ist dort im übrigen ein Sand/Schotter gemisch, sinkt herrlich schnell ab wenn aufgewühlt und ist wahrscheinlich durch das Baggern erodiert.

Was ich NICHT verstehe ist: Warum soll ich das Substrat von den Pflanzen entfernen? Wenn im Substrat was drin ist, das meinem Teich nicht zuträglich ist, dann haftet es an den Pflanzen genauso.

Grüsse,

Franz

P.S. Ich glaube nicht das 600€ für ca. 200 Pflanzen ein Kleingeld ist. Bin halt auch in Österreich zuhause, wo das Lohnniveau nicht so hoch wie in Deutschland ist.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2003)

Hi,

hier kann ich auch ein bischen Senf dazugeben.
Unser Nachbar hat sich mal aus einem wilden Teich Pflanzen mitgenommen.
Das Resultat war, dass er sich __ Blutegel eingefangen hat.
Er hat Jahre gebraucht bis er diese wieder loswurde.

Also mir wärs das nicht wert.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2003)

*Re:*

Guten Morgen Franz,

zu den 600€ .... schau mal im Verhältnis zum Schwimmteich, der sicherlich 8-10.000 Euro kostet empfinde ich es als "Kleingeld".

Wenn du die Pflanzen einfach so mit dem Substrat einsetzt kannst du dir schnell was einfangen ... Krankheiten, die bei der grösseren Wassermenge keine Rolle spielen, bei deiner "Pfütze" hingegen schon, da wäre ich an deiner Stelle sehr vorsichtig.

Und wenn du inner Nähe von Graz wohnst , da könnte bestimmt auch Doogie was organisieren ...   

Inserier doch einfach mal in allen "Flohmärkten" hier und in anderen Foren, da kommt sicher einiges zusammen.

Zu den Blutegeln, die hab ich auch im Pflanzenfilter ... sehe ich ned so tragisch ... die gehören für mich dazu irgendwie ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2003)

Moin moin,

Österreich liegt im Verdienstniveau Deutschland nicht wirklich hinterher - teilweise ist es eher andersherum. Aber ist ja egal - 600 Euro ist ein Haufen Geld, vor allem, wenn man bereits mehrer 1000 Euro ausgegeben hat - gegen Ende dreht man doch eher jeden Euro zweimal um.

Aber Franz - letztendlich gehts ja nicht ums Geld - das ist logischerweise alleine Deine Entscheidung - Du wolltest die Vor- und Nachteile wissen und ich denke, die sind jetzt doch etwas deutlicher geworden. Du mußt halt wissen, ob Dir a) die 600 Euro das Risiko wert sind und b) der "Pflanzenreichtum" des Baggersees ausreichend ist.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2003)

ich sehe es genauso wie unser Geburtstagskind von gestern

jeder muß für sich selber die Entscheidung treffen, was ihm die Invenstition wert ist... nicht nur monetär, sondern auch vom risiko und den daraus entstehenden Folgekosten her.

Wenn Dir die Pflanzen gefallen und Du Dir der Risiken bewusst bist kannst Du ja mal den Besitzer fragen, ob Du sie haben kannst...

ich weiss nur nicht, ob ich mir das Sortieren und Neugruppieren antun würde... schliesslich gehe ich nicht davon aus daß Du den Fleck Erde so übernimmst wie er dort steht, oder ?
Hoffe Dir gehen dann nicht allzuviele Pflanzen dadurch ein

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2003)

Hallo Franz,

600 EUR für 200 Pflanzen ist meines Erachtens ziemlich hoch angesetzt? Bei vielen Teichbauern/Fachfirmen gibt es Pflanzensets, die speziell zusammengestellt sind, so daß die Pflanzen sich in der spezifischen Reinigungswirkung für den jeweiligen Einsatzzweck gut ergänzen. 

Ein Pflanzenset für Schwimmteiche bis zu 75 qm gibt es bei re-natur z.B. für 299 EUR (110 Sumpffplanzen, 70 Unterwasserpflanzen, 2 Seerosen). Wenn man die beiden Seerosen da rausrechnet, dann kostet die einzelne Pflanze nur noch 1,50 EUR.

Ich hatte bei re-natur auch so ein Pflanzensortiment bestellt, allerdings ein kleineres und dann noch ein paar Pflanzen dazubestellt, die mir optisch besonders gut gefallen, bzw. die ich aus Sichtschutzgründen haben wollte. Mit der Qualität bin ich sehr zufrieden. Diverse Unterwasserpflanzen die ich in lokalen Baumärkten und Gartencentern (Marktkauf, Klee Gartencenter) gekauft hatte, sind mir dagegen alle verreckt. Das Set bestand aus rund 40 verschiedenen Arten, was ich im Nachhinein gut finde. Ist zwar etwas ungewiss, was man bekommt und 4 von rund 100 Pflanzen (2 Arten) gefallen mir nicht so gut (sieht aus wie Unkraut). Aber dafür habe ich mindestens 10 Arten, die ich mangels Kenntnis oder Eindruck vom Bild im Shop sonst nie bestellt hätte, die ich in natura aber klasse finde.

Guido


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2003)

Hallo Franz,

ich habe meine Pflanzen auch teilweise der Natur entwendet (mit Einverständnis des Bauern   ).
Die restlichen hab ich im Gartencenter gekauft.
Das Resultat ist, dass die Pflanzen aus der Natur wesentlich besser wachsen als der hochgezüchtete Kram.
Sorry an die anderen - ist aber leider wahr.

Am besten gehst du noch mal in dich und entscheidest dann, wie du es machen willst.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2003)

brauchst Dich doch nicht entschuldigen, ist doch legitime Vorgangsweise... jeder darf das machen, was ihm richtig erscheint und im legalen Rahmen bleibt.

Ich tendiere auch immer zu möglichst günstigen Lösungen, in der Hoffnung daß mir das nicht irgendwann mal auf den Kopf fällt...


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2003)

*...*

....sorry, komme gerade aus einem Meeting und muss noch bis mind 19.00 Uhr arbeiten  :cry:  :cry: 

zurück zum Thema:

@Silke

Wachsen tun die besser, gar keine Frage, ob du dir allerdings bei manchen Pflanzen, bei manchem Substrat einen gefallen tust steht auf einem anderen Blatt. 20% der Pflanzen,die ich gekauft habe, waren Schrott und gingen ein .... andere wiederrum sind prächtig gegangen (siehe __ Hechtkraut) ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2003)

*Pflanzen mopsen*

Hallo ihr,

also ist für mich eine verlockung, wenn ich in der Leipziger Gegend durch die Landschaft fahre und mich wunderschöne __ Rohrkolben anlachen. Ne mal im Ernst. Meine ersten Pflanzen habe ich auch gemopst   Die wachsen prächtiger denn je. Natürlich denke ich mir hinterher auch: wenn das jeder machen würde wo kämen wir da hin.

Aber wie Doogie und die anderen schon geschrieben haben, muss das jeder selbst entscheiden. Bei uns hier wird die ganze Sache aber sehr hart bestraft. Ein Freund von mir hat sich aus unseren 7 Teichen die wir hier im Wald haben mal einen __ Goldfisch für seinen Gartenteich gemopst und fast 200 DM dafür bezahlt. Das liegt daran, weil bei uns die Naturschützer um jede sitzen.

Ich möchte aber auch niemanden Vorwürfe machen. Und ich denke es gibt schlimmeres wie Rohrkolben klauen. Andererseits muss ich wieder sagen, im Garten ein Biotop anlegen wollen und in der Natur andere Zerstören. Aber das ist wieder ein Thema wo man Stundenlang diskutieren kann....


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2003)

Also das Argument des Axel kann ich mal überhaupt nicht gelten lassen. Ich denken nämlich nicht dass ich ein anderes Biotop damit zerstöre wenn ich meines mit dessen Hilfe aufbaue.

@ Alle:

Das weiss ich auch dass ich das für mich alleine Entscheiden muss, ich wollte ja auch nur einige Vor,-und Nachteile hören. 

Das mit den Krankheiten die sich in einem See u.U. nicht so auswirken wie in meiner Pfütze ist ein gutes Argument dagegen.

Die Sache mit dem Sortiment von Guido ist auch ein Gutes Argument dagegen. Obwohl mein Sortiment 369€ kosten würde, da ich über 90m² Fläche geplant hab. 

Die Sache von Silke ist für mich allerdings ein grosses Argument dafür. Ich befürchte nämlich auch einige hochgezüchtete Pflanzen zuverlieren, bevor sie sich mal richtig assimiliert haben.

Aber ich könnte ja doch das 75m² sortiment nehmen und die fehlenden aus dem Baggersee holen?

Wie auch immer - ich lasse es euch wissen.

Franz der Fragwürdige


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2003)

warum "fragwürdig" ?
das klingt so negativ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2003)

*Also ....*

... Franz, ich gebe Axel völlig recht mit dem,was er sagst ...weisst du eigentlich, wieviele Lebewesen in den Wurzeln einer Pflanze sind ??? Klein- Kleinst- und Minilebewesen .... von den Libellenlarven als Beispiel mal abgesehen .... also täusch dich da mal nicht oder weshalb meinst du, wrum das Ganze unter Strafe steht ??   

Und ob sie besser bei dir wachsen .... kommt meistens auf die Anlage an ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2003)

hallo zusammen,

schlagt mich - aber wenn ich ab und an mit dem mountainbike unterwegs bin hab ich mittlerweile immer ne tüte und eine machete auf dem gepäckträger dabei - bei uns in der rheinebene findet sich sehr vieles und ich fühle mich nicht als naturfrevler wenn ich mir ein einzelstück das mir gefällt ausbuddle - vermehren kann es sich dann in meinem teich - deshalb wächst bei mir auch so einiges was ich nicht bestimmen und zuordnen kann - hauptsache es ist grün saugt nitrat und gefällt mir .

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2003)

@Tommi:

Du willst mir also hiermit ernsthaft einreden, dass wenn ich von dem erwähnten Baggersee, der Schätzungsweise an die 10.000 Einzelpflanzen beherbergt, bei einer Wasserfläche von (auch schätzungsweise) 40.000m²
ca. 30-40 Stück "entwende" das gesamte Ökosystem dort im Eimer ist?

Also wenn die Natur so labil ist, dann wären wir schon lange nicht mehr hier.

Zum Thema Verbot: Ich hab noch nie gehört, dass es auch verboten ist, nicht geschützte Pflanzen zu entfernen. Wofür gibt es dann die Attribute "geschützt" und "nicht geschützt". Demnach müsste sowieso alles geschützt sein, dann könnte man sich die Unterscheidung auch sparen.

Grüsse,

Franz


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2003)

@Franz

Ich werde sicher ned mit dir streiten .... du hast eine Frage gestellt, ich habe dir meine Meinung diesbezüglich gesagt .... und einreden will ich dir schon garnix ... das ganze sind Tips !

Und wenn jeder es dann so machen würde, in die Natur gehen und Pflanzen entwenden, hätten wir diese bald nicht mehr, denn schliesslich gibts in Deutschland noch ein paar Menschen mehr als du und ich. 

Mach es, wie du denkst und es für richtig hälst, mehr sag ich dazu ned mehr !


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2003)

Ich möchte mich hier auch eindeutig auf Tommis Seite stellen - wenn man von 600 Euro spricht spricht man auch nicht von 30-40 Pflanzen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2003)

Ok ok ok ....

Ihr habt mich überzeugt. Ich werde einfach ein Sortiment wie von Guido vorgeschlagen kaufen. 
Ich werfe ja auch aus Überzeugung (und nicht aus Angst vor Strafe) keinen Müll in die Natur oder ich kaufe auch keine Eier aus Legebatterien, obwohl das nur ein Tropfen auf den heissen Stein ist, aber da denke ich auch immer:"wenn das alle machen würden....."

Und übrigens: Streiten war auch nie in meinem Sinne. Ich sah das immer als sachliche Diskussion über für und wider. Das da bei einem oder anderen die Emotionen hochgehen ist auch verständlich. Das wäre wahrscheinlich so als würde jemand in einem Internet forum einen Beitrag öffnen mit dem Titel: "oll ich meine Schwiegermutter vergiften oder nicht?"

Na ja jedenfalls: Nix für ungut. Ich hoffe ich kann trotzdem weiter über die Entwicklung meines Teiches posten.

Grüsse,

Franz


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2003)

*...*

Hallo Franz,

eine sehr gute Entscheidung, diverse (muss ja nicht alles sein) zu kaufen. Und wenn du noch etwas Geduld hast, dann sind viele von uns sicherlich bereit, dir ein paar Samen von Pflanzen zu senden, da bin ich mir sicher.

Sicherlich kannst du weiter hier posten, warum ned ??  

Sind Pflanzen in den Niederlanden nicht sowieso billiger ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2003)

Hallo Leute ich glaube die Diskusion zu dem Thema hat mit einem Schwimmteich nichts mehr zu tun, das müsste eigentlich nach meinem dafür halten in dem Pflanzenbereich weiter diskutiert werden. Bei einem Schwimmteich geht es doch letzt endlich darum welche Arten man da reinsetzt. Hier sollte man auf jedenfall sich von einem Wasserpflanzenspezialist ein abgestimmtes Sortiment für alle Bereiche ( Bach Regeneration und Klärung) ausarbeiten lassen, damit zumindest von der Pflanzenwelt her alles optimal eingestellt ist. Bei dem pflanzen setzen hat man noch genug zutun um sie an den richtigen Platz zu setzen. In erster Linie sollte auf die Pflanzenfielfalt geachtet werden an unserem Teich konnte ich gut beobachten wie einige Pflanzen ausstarben und neue dafür dazukommen immer dem Gleichgewicht angepasst. Hier tut die Natur schon einiges selbst man braucht nur etwas Geduld jedoch gegen  Baufehler am Teich hilft jedoch das beste Pflanzensortiment nicht.
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2003)

*Verschieben ?*

Hallo Günter,

da hast du schon recht, sollen wir ihn in den Bereich Pflanzen verschieben ??


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2003)

@Tommi, Günter

Also in erster Linie war dieser Thread gedacht um Meinungen über das versetzen von Pflanzen von der Natur in den Schwimmteich. Ich bin auch sicher das es einen Unterschied macht ob ich die Pflanzen in einen Schwimmteich oder in ein nicht beschwommenes Biotop setze. Also von daher schon eher unter der Rubrik Schwimmteich anzusiedeln. Es ging ja auch nur um das generelle und nicht darum welche Pflanzen und welche nicht. Aber mir ists egal. 
Für mich ist der Fall ohnehin abgeschlossen.
Ich werd vielleicht woanders wieder eine neue Diskussion eröffnen. Etwa zum Thema: "Bank überfallen zum Schwimmteichbau? Für und wider" LOL

Schönes Wochenende zusammen,

Franz


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2003)

*...*

*lacht*

Guten Morgen Franz,

ein gutes Thema mit dem Banküberfall , könnte ich imo auch brauchen, leider habe ich keine Knarre   

Aber ne Frage hätte ich noch, warum sollten sie in deinem Schwimmteichwasser besser oder schlechter gehen als in unseren normalen Gartenteichen ??? Wasser iss Wasser ..... oder siehste das anders ???


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2003)

also ehrlich, wenn ICH mal an einem heissen Sommertag in den Schwimmteich gehe, dann ist das Wasser sicher nicht mehr zu vergleichen mit dem aus einem Gartenteich... ich weiss zwar nicht in WELCHE Richtung meine Ausdünstungen die Wasserwerte treiben, aber die Fische lassen sich dann 2 Wochen nicht mehr blicken   

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2003)

Ich wies nicht wie es in Österreich ist. Aber hier in deutschland stehe viele Teichpflanzen unter naturschutz , z.b. __ Iris und __ Wassernuß.
Die aus der Natur zu nehmen ist Definitiv strafbar. 

Meine Persönlich meinung geht noch weiter :
Last die pflanzen wo sie sind. Schonmal an einem Bach entlang gegangen und ne Iris gesucht ? Viel spass und ne menge Zeit wünsche ich.

Sie kosten nun wirklich nicht die welt.


EDIT: Ich habe die Zweite Seite des THread nicht gesehen. Deshalb ist das was ich geschrieben habe veraltet und überflüssig. Sorry


----------

